# 3 more coves



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

I liked the one I made for the swap so much I tried 3 more. Walnut on walnut and walnut on maple. Quick and fun. general wipe on and antique wax. Sure makes them smooth.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Love 'em, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2014)

Those are awesome Mike! Gail wants to see the inside LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 10, 2014)

Gorgeous! Those things are freaking awesome, Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Those are awesome Mike! Gail wants to see the inside LOL




I think they will get lined. Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 10, 2014)

Gorgeous once again Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

awesome once again

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

Those are sweet. I'm liking the all walnut best I think. They all look good though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 10, 2014)

Heck they look almost as good as the one at my house.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 10, 2014)

Just gorgeous Mike, the Walnut is my favorite too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice work! You sure do make that ugly walnut look pretty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2014)

Beautiful boxes Mike !!! The all walnut really rocks !!!! Need to get you some buckeye soon , before January anyhow lol .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks all- they were fun- I love the walnut also.


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 10, 2014)

Good looking box man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome work, Mike - as always! Real nice boxes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2014)

The Box man has created his new boxes and they are awesome as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## james johnson (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful Boxes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 11, 2014)

Those are Outstanding looking. That walnut is Wow looking. That beautiful looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 15, 2014)

killer boxes mike. the walnut is killer!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Nov 2, 2014)

@Mike1950 : I think these boxes are great! I have been working on some with a similar top for some duck calls. How did you go about attaching the slide in top to the top piece that moves in and out with it? I have been wrestling with this question as I get closer and closer to that point of the build....but I haven't really settled on a method just yet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 2, 2014)

Those are beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

Do either of these pics help? @khobson


----------



## khobson (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't imagine you just glued it as you always have such flawless joints (something I am trying to familiarize myself with and become proficient in)....is that a lap joint or some type of dado?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

khobson said:


> I can't imagine you just glued it as you always have such flawless joints (something I am trying to familiarize myself with and become proficient in)....is that a lap joint or some type of dado?



Are we talking about the groove Kris?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 2, 2014)

That's some seriously sexy walnut Mike, any of them available for sale or trade?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> That's some seriously sexy walnut Mike, any of them available for sale or trade?




The boxes or wood ??


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 2, 2014)

That's some seriously sexy walnut Mike, any of them available for sale or trade?


Mike1950 said:


> The boxes or wood ??


The boxes, but if they are not and you have more of that walnut I'd be interested

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> That's some seriously sexy walnut Mike, any of them available for sale or trade?
> 
> I still have the boxes, but if they are not and you have more of that walnut I'd be interested



I have all 3 boxes and what most would call a mountain but I call and inadequate supply of walnut. 

I also have 15 of these. Just have been to busy to do any thing with them

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm liking this walnut one as well, pm me a price or trade desire and we can work a deal?

View attachment 63151[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 2, 2014)

OMM !! WOW!!! Pm coming your way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Nov 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Are we talking about the groove Kris?


We are talking about the joint the arrow is pointing toward.......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 63150


Mike, I am interested in this box, I would love to have something made by you. That is a beautiful piece of maple that you did very well. If you still have it shoot me a pm with a price.
Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2014)

khobson said:


> We are talking about the joint the arrow is pointing toward.......
> View attachment 63155



Kris I have tried multiple things here- this seems to be the most effective- make sure it gets clamped tight to the edge of lid. They say a picture is worth 1000 words.


----------



## TimR (Nov 3, 2014)

Mike, don't know how I missed this thread. I'm diggin these boxes. I mean holy smokes, the walnut is gorgeous but that quilted maple is just about as sweet as a piece of wood can be.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2014)

TimR said:


> Mike, don't know how I missed this thread. I'm diggin these boxes. I mean holy smokes, the walnut is gorgeous but that quilted maple is just about as sweet as a piece of wood can be.




Tim I kinda hyjacked my own thread- these boxes all were built in this thread http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/new-batch-of-boxes.14147/
Life got in the way of finishing touches. Lining and putting trays in them right now so I can get them out of my shop.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 3, 2014)

Excellent as usual! That walnut is amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Nov 3, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Kris I have tried multiple things here- this seems to be the most effective- make sure it gets clamped tight to the edge of lid. They say a picture is worth 1000 words.
> 
> View attachment 63158


That pic is exactly what I needed to see....those joints are superb! Thank you for taking the time to answer and provide the pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## golfer09 (Nov 10, 2014)

Those boxes are amazing. Does anyone have plans or a guide for making one ?


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

golfer09 said:


> Those boxes are amazing. Does anyone have plans or a guide for making one ?



Nope the plans are in some old fools head or here. http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/ thanks, m


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm still interested in a walnut box Mike were you sending me pics or did you post them somewhere and I missed it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> I'm still interested in a walnut box Mike were you sending me pics or did you post them somewhere and I missed it?



You did not miss- it was me!!  if you want more pics of a specific box- let me know. the one on the right is an older box that I just finished- note bridle joint in lid.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 10, 2014)

What's the inside of the one on the left in the last picture look like?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 10, 2014)

They are all about the same inside- tray- lining and divider. @Mrfish55

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 10, 2014)

Pm me a price on that one please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 19, 2014)

walnut on walnut the way you do it is above all description. I will attempt them at some point but thanks so much for the inspiration.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2014)

David Van Asperen said:


> walnut on walnut the way you do it is above all description. I will attempt them at some point but thanks so much for the inspiration.
> Dave



Thank you Dave- quite a compliment.


----------

